
Show HN: 8chen – a beautiful, fast Hacker News client for iOS - 8chen
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/8chen-for-hacker-news/id1308885491?mt=8
======
miles
Thanks for crafting and sharing 8chen, Daniel - very easy to read, parse, and
share.

Would it be possible to add an option to disable the animations?

~~~
8chen
Thank you! I can definitely do that when I get some time. Which animations in
particular, and why?

~~~
miles
> _Which animations in particular_

All of them ;-)

> _and why?_

Please pardon my frankness, but they strike me as garish, jarring, and
unnecessary. Every time they appear is rather unsettling and distracting, to
the point that I've had to switch back to another app.

Again, perhaps it could be an option? I am sure that many would disagree with
my assessment.

~~~
8chen
I appreciate frankness. A lot of the animations are just standard, out of the
box iOS animations, like the push/pop navigation between UIViewControllers. I
would imagine that most users like and expect these.

~~~
miles
Great point. I am certainly behind the times. However, I can only recall
seeing textual animations like those in other HN readers, despite having 166
apps installed on my primary iOS device. Happily (for me anyway ;-), MiniHack
is free of them.

------
coldacid
What's with this app's name when there's already an imageboard site very
similarly named 8chan?

~~~
phren0logy
Maybe "8chen" because it sounds like "HN"?

~~~
8chen
Correct! I had no idea "8chan" was a thing either

